# Transfer files from C drive to D drive



## iceman72

My computer has a 'c' drive and a 'd' drive (20 gb each). My 'c' drive is 75% full. Do I need to transfer files from 'C' to 'd' drive? If so, how do I do this?


----------



## Resolution

Open up Windows Explorer (not Internet Explorer), then drag and drop the files from C to D. It's as simple as that.

If you download a lot of music files or if you save a number of word processing documents, then the D drive would be a good place to store them. You can also change the location of the My Documents folder from the C drive to the D drive.

It's also a good idea to start removing any old programs or files that you don't need so that you can free up some space. Now might be a good time to start doing a little "Spring cleaning" on your system. If you search the forums, there are a number of threads that go into detail on how to free up space on your PC.


----------



## koala

Just one thing to add to Resolution's advice...
Be careful about which files you move. Anything in the Windows or Program Files folders should be left where they are otherwise they won't work. Data files like music and videos are ok to move.

As long as there's at least 10% free space on the C: drive you should be ok. Anything less and you'll start to notice slowdown. If it's already feeling slow, run defrag.


----------



## linderman

just to expound on the excellent advice* KOALA* gave you / dont move any programs to the "D" drive unless you install them again and use your D drive as the destination / if you just drop and drag a program folder into you D drive the program wont run because the windows registry will be looking for it in the "C" drive


I strongly suggest you pick yourself up a good cheap used drive on ebay / say about a 40 gig ~~ they can be bought for about $15.00 to $25.00 then partition the drive in half / then *clone* your C drive to one half of the new drive / you will get an awesome BOOTABLE back-up drive and extra space to burn !!

go to xxclone.com for cloning prog


regards

joe


----------



## bilalbizz

what is the step by step process for petitioning a drive and then cloning your C drive to one half of the new drive?


----------



## dneberle

I also have a C drive and a D drive... my C drive size is 9.53GB and I have used 9.32GB of space with only 217MB of space available. My computer is very slow and I've discovered that most of my files are already on my D drive but the programs are running on the C drive. Is there any way I can have the programs run off my D drive so my computer is faster?


----------

